# Need Dental Assistant Job



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

My girlfriend is planning to move here as soon as she gets a job. She has 15 years experience as a dental assistant and is certified in all the neccessary stuff. If anyone hears of a job opening, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe there was one listed on pensacolahelpwanted.com or careerbuilder.com for pensacola/gulf breeze. Might want to check that out!


----------

